# Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??



## Ronacts (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe eine Lieferung von Angeldiscount24 bekommen am 8.4.2009
Okay soweit so gut, hat alles funktioniert bis auf ein Teil wurde falsch bzw zu wenig geliefert.
Was soll ich jetzt noch machen, ich habe jetzt schon 3 Mails mit meiner Reklamation geschickt, aber es kommt noch nicht mal eine Antwort.
Sowas von einem schlechten Kundenservice habe ich ja wirklich noch nie erlebt.
was würdet ihr mir empfehlen jetzt zu machen?
Ich kann vom Angeldiscount24 eigentlich nur abraten.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## JimmyEight (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Anrufen? Im IMpressum sind doch einige Tel.-Nummern aufgeführt. Das fruchtet oft besser.


----------



## hans albers (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

moin

würd ich dir auch raten.. anrufen...

ich hab dort auch schon einige male bestellt,
lief immer alles korrekt.

greetz
lars


----------



## Ronacts (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo

die Sache hat sich erledigt, und ich wurde heute telefonisch kontaktiert.
Meine Mails sind irgendwo verschwunden, wird jetzt wohl alles klargehen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## heinzi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hier mal meine Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount 24 und den Betreibern Lars & Dennis Hohmann. 

Für meine anstehende Norwegentour suchte ich noch 2 neue Ruten, man hat ja leider nicht genug und man kann auch nie genug haben. OK, meine Frau sieht das anders, aber ich bin ja nun mal der Herr im Hause ). 

Aufgrund der Beschreibung und mit dem was ich vor habe, hatte ich mich für folgende Ruten entschieden. 
1. Team Cormoran X Power Sea "Jig & Pilk" 2,10m in 15-20lbs. Ich hatte die Rute vorher schon mal in der Hand gehabt und sie gefiel mir sehr gut. 
2. Daiwa Sealine Jigger, 2,10m 30 Lbs bzw. 100-400g Wg, war mir bis dato unbekannt und habe mich aufgrund der Beschreibung für diese Rute entschieden. 

Nachdem mein Händler die Ruten nicht führt, habe ich mich im Netz mal umgeschaut. Eigenartiger Weise führten die "großen" Versender entweder nur eine der genannten Ruten oder gar keine. Dann bin ich bei Angeldiscount 24 fündig geworden. Kurz geschaut, Preis war nicht schlechter als anderswo, teilweise sogar besser und beide Ruten auf "grün" und verfügbar. Also flugs bestellt und sofort die Kohle angewiesen. Nach 3 Tagen online geschaut wie der Stand der Bestellung ist und festgestellt, das sie auf "offen"steht. Wie das? Hab doch die Kohle direkt überwiesen. Also kurze Mail an den Shop mit der Frage, ob das Geld noch nicht eingegangen ist. Antwort kam auch prompt zurück. Das Geld ist eingegangen aber die Ruten seien im Moment nicht verfügbar. Kurze Mail zurück wie das denn sein kann, sie ständen doch auf "grün" und stehen auch auf verfügbar. Zumindest sagt das die Bestellseite. Die Antwort hat auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. " Es kann schon mal passieren, daß Artikel ausverkauft sind und die neue Bestellung noch nicht eingetroffen ist". Ich solle mir aber keine Sorgen machen man würde das sehr schnell erledigt bekommen". Na dachte ich mir, die Jungs haben gut reden. Die fahren ja nicht in 2 Wochen nach Norwegen. Also nochmal eine Mail an die Hohmänner geschickt und die Situation klar gemacht. Wer fährt schon gerne jedes Jahr mit der gleichen Kollektion nach Norwegen. Wieder eine Mail zurück bekommen so nach dem Motto: "Keine Panik, wir haben alles fest im Griff." Ich wünschte mir, das es so wäre. 
Am nächsten Tag klingelt der Postbote und stellt mir doch tatsächlich ein Paket von Angeldiscount 24 mit 2 Ruten in den Hausflur. Ich überglücklich die Ruten ausgepackt und sofort die ersten Trockenübungen in Form von leichten bis kräftigen wippen mit der Rute. Zuerst kam die Cormoran dran. Ja, sie war genauso stramm wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Dann gings an die Daiwa. Ausgepackt, gewippt und gleich die Spitze nach dem zweiten Ring abgebrochen. Die Augen wurden groß und größer und der Blutdruck stieg. Super, was für ein Sch...ß. Schnell einen Schnapps getrunken und die Sache locker angegangen. Kurze Mail an die Hohmänner mit Darstellung der Sachlage und natürlich kurzen Verweis auf die anstehende Norwegentour. Anderen Tag kam die knappe Antwort zurück: " Kein Problem, wir senden Ihnen sofort eine neue Spitze bzw. neue Rute zu". Ich konnte es ja kaum glauben daß es so einfach gehen soll. Also kurze Mail zurück mit welchen Kosten ich zu rechnen habe z.B. Versand oder so. Als Antwort kam: "Keine Kosten für Sie, machen wir auf Kulanz". Ich mußte noch nicht mal die gebrochene Rute zurück schicken. Na jetzt war ich ja mal richtig positiv angetan. Jetzt muß die Rute nur noch kommen. Drei Tage gewartet und nachgefragt wo die Rute bleibt. Wieder mit Fingerzeig auf die anstehende Norwegentour und unterdrückter Panik. Antwort: "Rute ist schon auf dem Weg zu Ihnen". Ja was soll ich sagen, am heutigen Tag war sie da und wurde sofort getestet. Den vorsichtig durchgeführten Wipptest hat sie überstanden. Ebenso den anschließenden Härtetest mit draufgeschraubter Rolle und Schnur durch die Ringe sowie kräftiges ziehen an der Schnur durch meine liebe Gattin. Auch das hat die Rute bravourös gemeistert. Jetzt gehts in einigen Tagen an den Praxistest in Norwegen. Mal schauen wie sie mit den schweren Gummis klar kommt. 
Aus meiner Sicht kann ich abschließend sagen, daß die Hohmänner mit Ihrem Shop Angeldiscount 24 einen super Job gemacht haben. Die sehr gute und vor allen Dingen sehr schnelle und zeitnahe Kommunikation sowie der exzellente Service haben mich voll überzeugt. Von mir bekommen Lars und Dennis Hohmann 10 von 10 Punkte dafür.  :vik:


----------



## padotcom (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Wieviel Rabatt hastn bekommen, bei der Werbung? #h


----------



## heinzi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



padotcom schrieb:


> Wieviel Rabatt hastn bekommen, bei der Werbung? #h


naja, keinen. war auch ehrlich gesagt nicht nötig. ich habs so geschrieben wie es war und war wirklich sehr positiv überrascht.


----------



## Zepfi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hab da auch schon ofter was bestellt und war bis jetzt immer zufrieden. Die Leute da sind recht kompetent und die Waren wurden schnell geliefert.....natürlich kommts mal vor das irgendwas nicht passt das wird überall mal so sein selbst wenn man die Ruten beim Angelhändler um die Ecke kauft


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo,

dem positiven Erfahrungen kann ich mich nur anschließen #6

Ich habe schon einiges dort bestellt - die kürzeste Lieferzeit waren zwei Tage - die längst 9 Tage wobei ich da noch eine Entschuldigungsmail erhalten habe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Udo561 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



padotcom schrieb:


> Wieviel Rabatt hastn bekommen, bei der Werbung? #h



Hi,
ich finde es durchaus angebracht wenn man positive Erfahrungen mit einem Shop gemacht hat und dieses dann in einem Forum postet
Gruß Udo


----------



## padotcom (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Find ich ja auch, das man seine positiven Erfahrungen hier posten sollte.


----------



## Lucius (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlechte Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hab auch mehrere Sachen dort schon gekauft und bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden gewesen....
Schlechte Tage oder Situationen wie Lieferengpässe oder ähnliches hat ja jeder mal...


----------



## powerpauer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo 

Na da bin ich jetzt wahrscheinlich der erste hier ,der eine schlechte Erfahrung machen musste mit dem shop. 

wahre bestehlt -bezahlt -kommt ein email-leider ist die wahre nicht mehr da - unsere Fehler -weil die schön alles verkauft konnten -und haben nicht rechtzeitig reagiert 

nun ein Ersatz Produkt wurde mir angeboten, andere technische angaben ,leider entspricht es nicht meine Vorstellung ,ein Produkt Nachfolger kostet bei dem das doppelte wie das Produkt die ich bestehlt habe (Alternativ musste , könnte der Nachfolger bei der Situation zum preis von Produkt die ich bestellt habe verkauft werden)   -als Kulanz würde mir ein kleine € Betrag angeboten, leider fand ich es als zu wenig und unsere Geschäft ist so mit geplatzt.

der Mitarbeiter oder Betreiber ???  wahr mir gegenüber  von Anfang sehr unsympathisch, hab in angeboten andere Produkte zu kaufen, mit einem preis Nachlass wo mit ,wir beide glücklich  werden konnten,hat nicht funktioniert kein von beiden wollte nachlassen und so mit Service bei dem Shop ist für mich gleich gestorben und so mit werde ich dort nie wider kaufen .

Gruß P.


----------



## schadstoff (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Kann mich au7ch gar nicht beklagen ....ist ein Super shop mit superservice !


----------



## powerpauer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

so lange es funktioniert ist alles gut.

 leider der Umgang hat mich sehr enttäuscht,hab mich nicht wie ein Kunde gefühlt,ich dachte wir sind jetzt auf Türkische Basar. 

Gruß P.


----------



## pfefferladen (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hi zusammen,

ich kann den Shop nur empfehlen.#6
Bei meinen Bestellungen gab es bisher noch nie Probleme.#6
Versand war auch immer zügig.#6
Deshalb werde ich dort wieder einkaufen wenn ich etwas brauche.:vik:


----------



## Rohrbacher (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo,

kann die positiven Meinungen nur bestätigen. Ich habe am 23.06. zwei Ruten bestellt, heute morgen waren sie schon da#6

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## LocalPower (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Na dat klingt doch gut für den Shop... #6 
@padotcom
Warum soll man auch immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen posten? Das ist ja die Krux mitm Inet....wenn man nach irgendetwas sucht (persönliche Bewertungen, Erfahrungen etc.) bekommt man meißt nur dann was zu lesen, wenn Leute schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Vieeeel zu selten auch mal positives. Die Leute die sich nicht zu beklagen haben, schreiben dann auch meist nix dazu und das verfälscht das Meinungsbild doch ungemein. Und der Eindruck der dann entstehen kann ist, sollte doch mal jemand positiv berichten, das die "gekauft" worden sind.

@all
Das mit der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige in Shops seh ich mittlerweile auch differenzierter. Wollte mal vor nem Jahr bei Angelcenter Kassel eine PM Redoutable Bass in 2.10m WG 2-10g bestellen, die auch Verfügbar angezeigt wurde. War sie aber leider dann doch nicht. 
Zugutehalten kann ich dem Shopbetreiber aber, das ich 1 Tag nach meiner Bestellung auf dem Handy angerufen wurde, und mir zum selben Preis der Redoutable Bass zum Teil höherwertige Ruten als "Ersatz" angeboten wurden. Kann nicht mehr sagen welche das waren, hatte keine genommen. 
Das fand ich auch Klasse. #6


----------



## powerpauer (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Also , ich kann leider nur negative Erfahrung schreiben , da erste Bestellung war nicht vorhanden  alternativ bestellt und danach 2 -Reklamationen auf ein mal geliefert |uhoh: 

nach erste Reklamation Material Fehler habe ich,die Leute angewiesen,Produkt vor versenden auf defekte zu kontrollieren,kommt Tausch Produkt mit weitere Reklamation,das ganze hat mit Versand und Tausch einige Wochen gedauert.

Gruß P.


----------



## sch0rsch87 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich habe am 03.09.10 bei Angel-discount 24 zwei Rollen bestellt. Die Lieferung sollte schnell erfolgen, dies hatte ich angegeben. Nach dem zweiten Tag war die Bestellung immer noch nicht aufgegeben. Als ich aus persönlichen unvorherrsehbaren Gründen die Bestellung leider nicht mehr annehmen konnte (aufgrund eines plötzlchen finaziellen Einbruchs), schrieb ich den Brüdern eine Nachricht, in der explizit von mir aufgeführt wurde, die Bestellung doch bitte zurückzuziehen (07.09.10) ein oder zwei tage später bekam ich die Nachricht, dass das Paket soeben versendet wurde. Da frag ich mich ganz erlich, ob die ihre Mails überhaupt lesen oder technische Probleme haben. Auf die Nachricht antwortet ich ebenfalls, das die Bestellung doch stagniert wurde. Auch wieder kam keine Anwort. Das Packet wurde  daher auch von mir nicht entgegengenommen. Ich bekam von den netten Brüdern eine Nachricht die Versandkosten oder das Geld für die Artikel zu überweisen, um das Paket dann erneut an mich zu versenden. Da ich auf Diskussionen keine Lust hatte nahm ich die 14,95 euro in kauf, das ich in der zweiten Mail auch angab. Da ich keine Antwort erhielt bekam ich ein Tag später einen Anruf. Mein Vater bestätigte das der Mitarbeiter oder Geschäftsinhaber einen sehr unangemessen Ton führte, er war anscheinend sehr verärgert, dass ich die Bestellung nicht annahm. Am nächsten Tag rief ich dort an, um eine Ausprache über den Vorfall zu halten. Er behauptete  keine Nachricht  bekommen zu haben und das mit einer unverschämten Art und Weise. Ich hatte ihnen mitgeteilt absofort keine Bestellungen mehr zu tätigen. Das Gespräch wurde dann von seiner Seite aus einfach abgebrochen. Er hatte nachdem er mir sagte, die Versandkosten noch diese Woche zu überweisen, einfach aufgelegt.... :r:r:r


----------



## Simon K. (16. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



sch0rsch87 schrieb:


> Ich habe am 03.09.10 bei Angel-discount 24 zwei Rollen bestellt. Die Lieferung sollte schnell erfolgen, dies hatte ich angegeben. Nach dem zweiten Tag war die Bestellung immer noch nicht aufgegeben. Als ich aus persönlichen unvorherrsehbaren Gründen die Bestellung leider nicht mehr annehmen konnte (aufgrund eines plötzlchen finaziellen Einbruchs), schrieb ich den Brüdern eine Nachricht, in der explizit von mir aufgeführt wurde, die Bestellung doch bitte zurückzuziehen (07.09.10) ein oder zwei tage später bekam ich die Nachricht, dass das Paket soeben versendet wurde. Da frag ich mich ganz erlich, ob die ihre Mails überhaupt lesen oder technische Probleme haben. Auf die Nachricht antwortet ich ebenfalls, das die Bestellung doch stagniert wurde. Auch wieder kam keine Anwort. Das Packet wurde  daher auch von mir nicht entgegengenommen. Ich bekam von den netten Brüdern eine Nachricht die Versandkosten oder das Geld für die Artikel zu überweisen, um das Paket dann erneut an mich zu versenden. Da ich auf Diskussionen keine Lust hatte nahm ich die 14,95 euro in kauf, das ich in der zweiten Mail auch angab. Da ich keine Antwort erhielt bekam ich ein Tag später einen Anruf. Mein Vater bestätigte das der Mitarbeiter oder Geschäftsinhaber einen sehr unangemessen Ton führte, er war anscheinend sehr verärgert, dass ich die Bestellung nicht annahm. Am nächsten Tag rief ich dort an, um eine Ausprache über den Vorfall zu halten. Er behauptete  keine Nachricht  bekommen zu haben und das mit einer unverschämten Art und Weise. Ich hatte ihnen mitgeteilt absofort keine Bestellungen mehr zu tätigen. Das Gespräch wurde dann von seiner Seite aus einfach abgebrochen. Er hatte nachdem er mir sagte, die Versandkosten noch diese Woche zu überweisen, einfach aufgelegt.... :r:r:r



Da kann ich nur sagen selber Schuld!
Entweder weiß man das man die Kohle für sowas beisammen hat, sonst bestellt man erst garnichts! Wenn man 4 Tage später die Bestellung zurückzieht muss man sich nicht wundern, dass das Paket schon auf dem Weg zu dir war!
Außerdem hat man in Deutschland ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht! Darauf hätte man sich beziehen können wg.
Nichtgefallen oder was weiß ich!
So wie es in den Wald reinruft so schallt es wieder raus!
Phrasenschwein 5€#6
Schöne Grüße Simon


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Wenn du nach 4 Tagen abbestellen willst, dann doch per Telefon um mit den Leuten direkt zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

fehlt auch mir jegliches Verständnis für - zuerst eine schnelle Lieferung wollen, dann nicht annehmen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) und dann noch rum:r:r:ren?
#d#d#d​


----------



## Michael_05er (16. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich hab einmal dort bestellt und alles hat prima geklappt. Alles war vorrätig und wurde recht zügig geliefert. Ich würde da also auf jeden Fall wieder bestellen. Richtig negative Erfahrungen habe ich aber noch bei keinem Shop gemacht, toi toi toi!


----------



## petri28 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Habe bei den "Hofmännern" bestimmt schon 20 Bestellungen gemacht - *immer alles bestens abgelaufen*!


----------



## powerpauer (16. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

leider 

reagien die nicht auf mail nachrichten-eine sache habe ich da noch offen es dauert jetz schön monate -klasse läden echt zum empfehllen :m

ich sag nur einzt seit ich kunde bei gerlinger bin bin ich einfach nur glücklich 

sehr kompetent sehr schnelle versand und gunstige angebotte vor allem sonderangebotte 

ich habe bei schirmer,askari angeldiscount24 und andere kleinere shops bestehllt kein kann die Gerlinger toppen .

Gruß P.


----------



## Briese (16. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

@ LahnDöbel

Dieser Spruch von dir ist für mich nicht akzeptabel:

*...Chinesin und Japanerin, nichts hinten und nichts vorne drin!*


Sexistischer Rassimus hat hier nichts zu suchen.

Briese


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. September 2010)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



powerpauer schrieb:


> ich sag nur einzt seit ich kunde bei gerlinger bin bin ich einfach nur glücklich
> 
> sehr kompetent sehr schnelle versand und gunstige angebotte vor allem sonderangebotte
> 
> ...


War auch lange ein Schirmerist, aber bei der letzten Bestellung die ich aufgeben wollte waren 2 von 4 Artikeln nicht mehr vorhanden (aus dem Hauptkatalog), keiner konnte mir sagen wann und ob die nochmal reinkommen. Vorteil bei Schirmer ist, meine Lieblingsmonofile kann ich da in der Menge bekommen wie ich sie brauche, also nicht nur 150m oder 2000m, wie es sonst so ist.

Bestelle jetzt auch eher bei Onkel Gerlinger, da gibt es keine Unterschiede zu Schirmer in Punkto Qualität und Versandzeit, im Gegenteil, man bekommt meistens noch ein Geschenk dabei (diesmal ein Glas Forellenteig). Und ab und zu gibt es bei 321 mal nen Schnapp zu machen, da sag ich nicht nein! #6



Briese schrieb:


> @ LahnDöbel
> 
> Dieser Spruch von dir ist für mich nicht akzeptabel:
> 
> ...


Ist doch nur ein Filmzitat aus "The Devils Rejects". |uhoh:


----------



## DamJam (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

*Kann diesen Shop auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.*


----------



## Dingsens (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Moin DamJam,

du weißt aber schon,dass die auch hier drin mitlesen können? #d
Ich meine,es ist ja nu nich grad schon 3 Jahre her! #q
Klar ärgert man sich über solche Missgeschicke,zumal es ja Neuware war.
Aber genau solche Aktionen werden durch diesen Beitrag immer mehr Nachahmer finden und dazu führen,dass Reklamationen und Kundenservice immer schwieriger werden,bzw. irgendwann mal komplett zum Erliegen kommen.

Von daher Daumen runter von mir für diesen Beitrag.


----------



## Wallersen (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ja, im Endeffekt zahlen die Herren Hohmann jetzt dafür dass du nicht aufgepasst hast. Ist eigentlich glatter Betrug.


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



DamJam schrieb:


> Ich habe da Ende Januar eine Rute bestellt und 6 Tage später war sie auch schon da. Voller Vorfreude habe ich die Aktion getestet und dummerweise die Spitze abgebrochen. Als Ingenieur hätte mir sowas nicht passieren dürfen. Aber egal dachte ich mir und wartet paar Tage ehe ich bei Angeldiscount24 anrufen wollte, um diesen Zwischenfall zu melden. Natürlich wollte ich nicht ganz die Wahrheit sagen, sondern erzählen die Spitze hätte beim Drill versagt. Paar Tage später rief da also an, und beim 2. Versuch ging auch schon jemand ran. Ohne um den heißen Brei zu reden, habe ich der Person an der anderen Leitung gesagt mir wäre die spitze beim Drill gebrochen. Da ich mit einer kritischen Gegenreaktion gerechnet habe, habe ich mir eine schöne Geschichte ausgedacht. Aber die war gar nicht nötig. Er meinte nur ganz lakonisch ich solle ihm ein Bild von der gebrochnen Spitze schicken und sie würden mir dann eine neue zu schicken lassen. Ich müsste nicht einmal die alte gebrochene zurück senden.
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Gestern habe ich eine E-Mail bekommen, dass die neue Spitze auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Das nenne ich mal Service. #6
> *Kann diesen Shop auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.*



Ohne Worte |abgelehn


----------



## Carp-MV (13. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe mir im September eine Rute bestellt bei Angel-Discount24 und die Lieferung erfolgte schon 2 Tage später. Sie war sauber und sicher verpackt und deshalb gab es nichts zu bemängeln.

Nun brach mir vor kurzen die Spitze bei einen leichten Auswurf, meine großen Augen könnt ihr euch ja denken. Es handelt sich wohl um einen Materialfehler kann passieren, wie dem auch sei ich habe eine Mail geschickt mit Bildern und am nächsten Tag angerufen und wurde freundlich begrüßt und es wurde mir telefonisch sofort Hilfe zugesichert ohne großes TamTam, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die neue Rute die bald eintreffen soll.

Bisher kann ich also sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin und wenn die neue Rute eintrifft wie versprochen werde ich natürlich ein zufriedener Kunde bleiben.

Fazit: Preise gut, Lieferung schnell und gut verpackt und Problemabwicklung bisher auch sehr gut.


----------



## Carp-MV (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



> *Zitat: Carp-MV*
> 
> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ...


Kurzes Update.....

Bisher ist die neue Rute noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen. Nach ein paar weiteren Mails wurde mir gesagt das die angeforderte Rute immer noch nicht dort angekommen sei. Mittlerweile sind nun etliche Wochen vergangen seit der Reklamation, es war am 11.11.2012. Es war von maximal 7-8 Tagen die Rede und ich hoffe das ich nun endlich bald meine neue Rute bekomme. 

Man wartet also noch ein bisschen geduldig.......


----------



## Carp-MV (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Leider warte ich immer noch auf eine neue Rute. Unsere letzte Nachfrage die auch schon wieder einige Tager her ist, wurde bisher nicht beantwortet. Langsam trübt das etwas mein Bild von diesen Online-Shop.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Leider warte ich immer noch auf eine neue Rute. Unsere letzte Nachfrage die auch schon wieder einige Tager her ist, wurde bisher nicht beantwortet. Langsam trübt das etwas mein Bild von diesen Online-Shop.



Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch so manches Problem mit denen.
Emails kamen irgendwie nicht an bzw. von denen nicht zu mir.
Ich hab keine Ahnung woran dies lag oder liegt.

Schreib die nochmal an oder nimm Telefon.

Das klappt dann.

Man lässt auch mit sich handeln.  

Ich musste Spulen und eine Rolle  reklamieren, wurden anstandslos, freundlich und schnell ausgetauscht.


Der Shop ist im Grunde ok.

Nur klemmt irgendwas mit deren Email- Account.


----------



## Carp-MV (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*



> Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch so manches Problem mit denen.
> Emails kamen irgendwie nicht an bzw. von denen nicht zu mir.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung woran dies lag oder liegt.
> 
> ...


Bisher haben sie immer geantwortet das stimmt, nur die letzte vor paar Tagen nicht mehr. Ich werde mich Ende der Woche noch mal telefonisch dann melden wenn nichts passiert. Vielleicht kommt die Rute auch einfach nicht bei denen an vom Zulieferer, immerhin wird sie auch zur Zeit nicht im Shop mehr angeboten.

Ja ein Angebot zur Not ne günstigere Version zu nehmen die mir aber trotzdem keine Nachteile bietet hatte ich schon gemacht, falls das zu lange dauert mit der Rute. Ach wird schon alles gut werden, ich bin ja keiner der schnell nervös wird aber jetzt nach nen guten Monat da würde ich mich halt schon freuen wenn ich wieder ne heile Rute hab. ^^


----------



## Carp-MV (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

So nun mal der Abschluss.......
Ich bekam gestern schon eine PN und heute einen Anruf. Mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt das die Rute nicht mehr Lieferbar ist da sie aus dem Programm genommen wurde und deshalb die längere Wartezeit die ich hatte. 
Dafür kann ja Angel-Discount24 nichts und nun haben wir eine schnelle gute Lösung gefunden für das Problem. 

Ich war hier positiv überrascht, da ich so ein freundliches und hilfsbereites Gespräch mit keinen anderen Online-Shop so bisher geführt habe. 
Obendrein gabs noch ein gutes Angebot für ne Rolle das ich nicht ausschlagen konnte.  
Ich denke mal ich kann nun bedenkenlos mein Fazit verfassen da ich keine Probleme sehe das meine Austauschrute nun nicht ankommt bei mir.

Ich bestelle ja sonst Querbeet in verschiedenen Shops und hatte nie einen gefunden wo man sich, wie sagt man so schön wirklich aufgehoben fühlt, aber seit heute schon. Da kann die nächste Angelsaison 2013 beginnen und ich weiß wer mein Ansprechpartner Nr.1 ist. 
Ich bedanke mich bei Angel-Discount24 und sie haben ab heute einen weiteren Stammkunden gefunden. #6

*Fazit:* Es hat sich nichts geändert. Shop sehr übersichtlich und angenehm gestaltet, die Lieferung war damals sehr schnell und die Ware war gut Verpackt. Reklamtionen wurde mit Sorgfalt und sehr freundlich bearbeitet und das hat man wirklich nicht überall. 
*
*


----------



## Tinca52 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ih habe am 09.12.12 bei Angeln- discount 24,eine Relingtasche bestelt, am 12.12.12 war die Tasche bei mir , absolut zu empfehlen!
                                                Tinca52


----------



## rrss1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich kann da nicht positives zu berichten!!!

Lieferzeiten: ewig! (man wird einfach nicht informiert, dass es sich verzögert) - ich habe über zwei wochen gewartet!!!

Kundenservice: mehr als mangelhaft!!! (es wird sich in irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Ausflüchte gerettet, zudem vergreift sich Herr Lars Hohmann gerne mal schnell im Tonfall)

Fazit: einmal und nie wieder!!! (so etwas schlechtes habe ich in Jahrzenten von Onlineshopping noch nie erlebt) - lasst die Finger von diesem Shop!


----------



## pely66 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ?? NIE WIEDER*

angel-discount24 nie wieder, kein Kontakt ,
bestellt und betzalt  am 15.06. bis heute keine Reaktion .
finger weg ,die anbietet wahre was überhabt nicht vorhanden sind.
heute eine e-mail gekrigt teil der Bestellung wurde gesendet am 
28.06 und fur die andere rückerstatte den Betrag zurück ohne versand kosten . das wahren 3 päckchen Keitek .
nie wieder so eine Frechheit.:r


----------



## pely66 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich geben dir voll komm recht !
Ist meine fall auch.






rrss1 schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht positives zu berichten!!!
> 
> Lieferzeiten: ewig! (man wird einfach nicht informiert, dass es sich verzögert) - ich habe über zwei wochen gewartet!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Boedchen (14. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Huch, nu stolpere ich auch mal über den Thread hier.
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Onlineshop sind durch weg POSITIV.
Ich habe eine Brandungsrute gesucht und mir wurde dort wirklich sehr gut geholfen. Habe darüber ja schon Berichtet. 
Ich muss auch gestehen das die weiteren bestellungen (Ja die gab es) Ohne Probleme über die Bühne gingen. Bei einer Lieferung war etwas nicht sofort Lieferbar. Nach kurzem konntakt mit D.L. wurde mir recht schnell eine Alternative geboten, und das ob wohl der Shop im Umbau war. 
Natürlich ärgert einen wenn etwas nicht so läuft wie gewünscht, doch muss ich sagen das eine Lösung auf Menschlichen Wege mit diesem Shop durch aus möglich ist und wie heist es so schön? Nur sprechenden Menschen kann man helfen  .
Ich zumindestens kann nichts Negatives Berichten, wir sind alle Menschen und das es mal Probleme giebt wird man über all finden, doch diese kann man ja zum Glück wenn man gewillt ist aus der Welt schaffen.
Also Leute , nicht Sofort hochgehen, sondern erst mal kommunizieren und so wird Euch geholfen.


----------



## jigga1986 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

hallo, ich hab da auch paar sachen bestellt. es kamm alles schnell und vollzählig. nur die pose ist nach einmaligen angeln geplatzt. sonst alles ok


----------



## Bieroholiker (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

hallo!
hab dort ebenfalls kürlich was bestellt. als nach einer woche nix kam hab ich per mail nachgehakt. dpd hat das paket angeblich im versand... wieder ne woch später hatte ich storniert und direkt am gleichen tag mein geld zurück auf mein konto bekommen. ob jetz dpd oder der shop mist gebaut haben weis ich nicht. kommunikation und so war jetzt nicht schlecht aber ich hätte halt gerne die ware bekommen. schade.


----------



## Teibei (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo,

es ist tatsächlich so, dass oft der Paketdienst Schuld an der Verärgerung hat. Das ist mir bei verschiedenen Läden vorgekommen und hat nichts mit den Angelläden an sich zu tun!

Zu Angel-Discount24 kann ich nach einigen Bestellungen nur sagen, dass sowohl der Kontakt als auch der Service vom feinsten ist. Dazu noch ein sehr gutes Sortiment (wobei jeder andere Bedürfnisse hat) und super Preise! 

Von daher kann ich den Shop nur empfehlen und kaufe weiterhin dort!

Grüüße


----------



## fordprefect (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich versuche jetzt seit gestern Vormiitag jemanden zu erreichen. Weil meine Rute defekt geliefert wurde.
Habs natürlich sofort per Telefon probiert, weil es so normalerweise am schnellsten geht. Aber irgendwie ist da immer nur der Anrufbeantworter dran. Mit der Aussage man kann eine Nachricht hinterlassen, aber per Mail würde es schneller gehen. Habe auch dann ne Mail geschickt und das Kontaktformular genutzt, aber bislang keine Rückmeldung.
Ich hoffe, dass ich auch so eine schnelle und kulante Problemlösung bekomme, wie die anderen hier in den letzten Jahren.
Es wundert mich nur, dass die Lieferung so extrem schnell ging, aber ich nun niemanden erreichen kann. Wann hatten denn die anderen Erfolg mit der Kontaktaufnahme? Vlt. eher Abends, weil es vlt. eher ein Nebengewerbe ist?


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

In einigen B/L ist heute wohl Feiertag ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Echt?
Wat gibts zu feiern?

Hab vor paar Wochen bei AD24 bestellt und es kam alles an. Lieferzeit ist verbesserungswürdig(~1 Woche) aber sonst OK.


----------



## Förde-Burns (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Habe auch schon oft dort bestellt und es gab nie Probleme. Ein fehlender Blinker wurde nachgeschickt und sogar noch ein 2ter dazu gepackt als wiedergutmachung


----------



## fordprefect (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Das mit dem Feiertag vergisst man schnell, wenn man längere Zeit in den neuen BL lebt.
Aber dennoch gestern war ja noch kein Feiertag. Ist nur ärgerlich, weil ich habe gerade jetzt noch ein wenig Zeit, dass neue Spielzeug mal ausgiebig zu testen und kennen zu lernen.


----------



## fordprefect (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

So ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Der Umtausch der Rute hat geklappt und ich musste auch nicht nochmal extra Rückversand bezahlen.
Die neue Rute ist heute angekommen. Hat also ganz schön gedauert, was vermutlich auch daran gelegen hat, dass es sehr schwer ist dort jemanden zu erreichen. Zeitlich zwar noch im Rahmen mit einer Woche, aber gestern war ich gefrustet, weil die DPD geklingelt hat um die alte Rute abzuholen, aber keine neue dabei hatte.
Aber wenigstens sieht die neue Rute jetzt gut aus, aber aus zwei Wochen Rute austesten, wird jetzt eine halbe. Und zu allem Übel soll es heute über den Tag hinweg immer mal wieder Gewittern. Wird also heute eher nichts mit nem ersten Testlauf.


----------



## malpi (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

So, dann will ich auch mal.

Am 12.12 habe ich eine neue Feederrute und ein paar kleinteile im genannten Shop bestellt.

Ich habe wirklich darauf geachtet, das die Artikel im grünen Status sind und somit lieferbar. Da ich auf Rechnung bestellt habe, sollte ein zügiger Versand möglich sein.

Bis heute wurde leider nix verschickt. Gestern morgen habe ich dann eine E-Mail geschrieben um nachzufragen was mit meiner Bestellung ist. Eigentlich wollte ich die neue Rute kommenden Sonntag ausprobieren.

Gegen Nachmittag habe ich dann die Antwort erhalten, das sie einzelne Teile momentan nicht vorrätig haben und aufgrund der Anstehenden Feiertage die zulieferer mehr Zeit bräuchten.

Die Ware sei allerdings inzwischen verpackt und würde heute morgen vom Paketdienst abgeholt werden. 

Was soll ich sagen, bisher gab es keinerlei Update und ich habe erneut eine E-Mail hingeschickt. 

In Summe haben sich mich bisher eher enttäuscht...

Grüße


----------



## malpi (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Update: Gestern ist das Paket dann angekommen.

Die Argumentation des Shops war nach wie vor das die Ware nicht vorrätig war. Im endeffekt war nun auch alles gut und die Ware gut verpackt.

Nichts desto trotz hätte ich einen schnelleren Versand erwartet oder eine aktivere Kommunikation des Shops. 

Die Antworten die ich erhalten habe, waren in der Regel auch sehr patzig formuliert. 

Fazit: Nochmal werde ich dort wohl nicht bestellen.

Grüße


----------



## Nickolas (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich hätte diesen Thread hier eher finden sollen. Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Versandhändler sind auch eher miserabel. Erst wurde der falsche Artikel geliefert und als dann aufgrund dessen vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht wurde ging der ganze Spaß erst richtig los. Mittendrin hatte ich das Gefühl man kommuniziert mit verschiedenen Personen, weil Absprachen (z.Bsp. das ich erstmal den Artikel auf meine Kosten zurück schicke, weil Abholung sehr teuer gewesen wäre für den Händler und ich die Versandkosten dann auch mit erstattet bekomme) plötzlich unbekannt waren oder so. Dann wurde mir erzählt am letzten Tag der 14tägigen Frist würde mein Geld endlich überwiesen. Davon war auf Nachfrage auch wieder nicht die Rede davon. Ein heilloses Durcheinander. So geht man einfach nicht mit seinen Kunden um. Ende vom Lied, es wird nun ein Mahnbescheid beantragt, was den netten Herren nochmal ein wenig was kosten wird. Meine persönliche Meinung nun: Ein mal was da bestellt und nie wieder.  Grüße


----------



## Hamelner (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich hatte am 17.07. eine Rute bestellt. Heute bekomme ich per mail eine Gutschrift über den Kaufpreis der Rute ?! Also gleich ans Telefon und mal Nachfragen. Da sagt der "nette" Herr das selbige nicht lieferbar wäre (obwohl Lagerstand grün). 
Ich sagte, dass ich es lustig finde, dafür eine Woche zu brauchen, worauf der Herr so richtig "nett" wurde.
Kurzum...Ich bin sehr froh, erst in 2 Wochen zum Pilken zu fahren, daher habe ich auch gleich im Anschluss bei einem anderen Händler geordert, bei dem ich 3 Stunden später eine Versandbestätigung erhalten habe. #q

Abschließend kann ich sagen : Nie wieder !


----------



## CaptainPike (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Schon einige Male Köder dort gekauft und keine Probleme gehabt ;+


----------



## angler2000@gmx.de (11. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Meine Erfahrung:
Habe am 29.07.2015 meine Bestellung per Vorkasse bezahlt und bis heute - d.h. 11.08.2015 noch keine Ware erhalten (13 Tage!!). Eine Reaktion auf meine E-Mai Nachfrage habe ich bisher nicht erhalten. Wer eine schelle Lieferung erwartet, sollte von diesem Anbieter lieber Abstand nehmen und bei einem anderen Händler bestellen!!! Ich nehme an, dass die Jungs die Ware nicht auf Lager haben und nach einer Bestellung diese erst ordern müssen. Finger weg von diesem Internet - Händler!!!


----------



## munst (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo

Ich habe mir eine Wathose bestellt und gleich bezahlt. Diese kam auch nach ca. 3 Tagen bei mir an.(Verpackung könnte besser sein) Ok ich packe die Hose aus und Probier sie gleich und mußte feststellen daß sie leider zu klein ist. Kein problem ich habe ja das Recht auf Wiederruf. Kurz um wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt. Ca. 1,5 Wochen später auch den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen, aber ohne Versandkosten. Nach telefonischer Nachfrage wurde mir nun mitgeteilt, daß die Versandkosten erst nach 2 Wochen erstattet werden. Wörtlich "Das ist unser Recht". Ich dachte ok wollte ja nur mal nachfragen. Aber jetzt kommt´s, es wurde mir ebenso mitgeteilt, das mein Kundenkonto gelöscht wird und die Fa. Angel-Discount24  keinen wert darauf legt das ich bei ihnen weitere Einkäufe tätige, da die Versandkosten so teuer sind. ;+ Da frag ich mich doch, warum die dann so viele Sachen täglich versenden. Ich hätte vermutlich bei denen wieder etwas eingekauft aber leider darf ich nicht mehr und nach dieser Erfahrung will ich auch nicht mehr. So werden dort Erstkunden empfangen.
Ich kann diesen Shop nicht empfehlen!!!!

munst


----------



## Fr33 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Servus,


mal abgesehen von dem Laden - hast du eig gar keine rechtliche Grundlage für die Rückerstattung der Versandkosten  


Das ist im Juni 2014 bereits gekippt worden. Davor galt, alles über 40€ Warenwert geht beim Fernkauf zu lasten des Verkäufers....


----------



## wookahsh (12. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Auch ich habe leider eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Online-Shop gemacht. 

Rolle & Schnur waren zum Bestellzeitpunkt auf Lager und sollten in 2-5 Tagen geliefert sein. Insgesamt hat es dann ca. 10 Werktage gedauert, bis die Ware da war. 

Der e-Mail Kontakt war ok, die Schuld wurde auf den Lieferanten abgewälzt. Ich fühlte mich vom Ansprechpartner wenig verstanden, und sollte mich gedulden. 

Kurz und knapp: Mir war das zu wenig und deswegen bestelle ich dort auch nicht mehr.


----------



## DeralteSack (12. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Ich kenne einige Versandhändler, die viele Waren gar nicht in ihrem eigenen Haus lagern, sondern ein gewisses Kontingent bestimmter Waren bei einem größeren Händler / Großhandel / Zwischenhandel haben und dieses bei Bedarf abrufen.
Das spart Lagerhaltungskosten und Verwaltungskosten.

Die Ware wird dann abgrufen, wenn ein Kunde sie kauft und dann an ihn weiter gesendet. Oder auch direkt an den Endkunden gesendet, im Auftrag des Händlers.

Ein solches System in der Art oder auch umgekehrt kennt hier jeder von beispielsweise dem Onlineversandhandel mit dem "A" am Anfang und den "on" am Ende.

Vielleicht ist es ja hier ähnlich. Das würde mit den Lieferzeiten passen.

Auftrag geht beim Händler ein > Weiterleitung an Großhändler > Großhändler bucht Ware aus, verpackt und versendet an Händler > Händler bekommt Ware, verpackt diese um, versendet an Kunden.

Dazu kommen die Zeiten für den Verwaltungsakt des Warenein- und ausang und ganz besonders darf man die Transportzeiten nicht vergessen. Manche Versandunternehmen transportieren nicht am Wochenende und die Händler haben in der Regel auch mindestens einen Ruhetag in der Woche.

Somit könnten sich die Zeiten erklären.


----------



## pankower75 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hallo, ich kann leider auch nichts positives über diesen Shop berichten. Der Umgangston lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Mit anderen Worten, sehr pampig. Als Neukunde kauft man kein zweites Mal dort. Versendung der Ware lief schleppend und beim nachhaken wird emotional reagiert, anstatt freundlich und sachlich eine Erklärung abzugeben.


----------



## Meerhofer (9. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Habe auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bestellung abgegeben und bezahlt. Nach anderthalb Wochen keine Regung. Sendungsnummer nachgeguckt. Keine Info über den Verbleib der Ware. Verkäufer reagiert auf Nachfrage beinahe tollwütig und erklärt man werde die Frist zur Rückerstattung des Geldbetrages voll ausnutzen, nachdem ich meinen Widerruf erklärt habe.

Nie wieder.


----------



## Raubwels (10. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Hi,
ich hatte da auch mal bestellt und habe auch ewig auf meine Ware gewartet, als sie schließlich ankam, haben 2 Teile gefehlt und ich hatte den Stress mit der Rückabwicklung.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Meerhofer (10. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Update: Nachdem die leider unvollständige Lieferung ankam, behauptet der labil wirkende Verkäufer, dass alles vollständig wäre. 
Wird wohl mit einer Anzeige für ihn wegen Betrug und einer Klage enden. 

#c


----------



## feko (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Also ich hab nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. 
mbg


----------



## porbeagle (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Angeldiscount24 ??*

Bisher 2 mal bestellt und 2 mal hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## Alfons2000 (6. August 2021)

Meine Erfahrung mit Angel-Discount24: Schnelle Lieferung, aber auf Retouren reagiert man sehr schnell genervt. Ich habe meinen Widerruf pünktlich per Mail ausgedrückt und dann die Annahme der Pakte verweigert. So war die Ware schon am nächsten Tag in einem tadellosen Zustand beim Händler. Schneller geht es nicht. Das Ergebnis: Der Geschäftsführer sperrt mich für künftige Bestellungen und wartet mehr als zehn Tage mit der Rückzahlung des Kaufpreises. Klingt verrückt, ist aber tatsächlich so passiert.


----------



## Angel-Discount24 (9. September 2021)

Ich möchte hier mal ganz kurz Stellung beziehen:

1. wir haben kein Problem mit Retouren - ABER es gibt Retourenquoten bei einzelnen Kunden, die oberhalb unserer akzeptierten Quote liegen und es gibt bei einzelnen Käufern große Bestellmengen, bei denen sogar Kleinstteile (wie Vorfachhaken) retourniert werden - es macht das Gesamtbild - kommen hier beide Faktoren zusammen (oftmals sind die Emails, die wir von einigen wenigen Käufern erhalten auch unterhalb der Gürtellinie (aber auch das erwähnen diese Kritiker hier nicht), sehen wir beidseitig keine Nutzen in einer Weiterführung einer Geschäftsbeziehung.

2. Erstattungen werden bei uns in der Regel innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen durchgeführt - allerdings kommt es leider auch vor, was natürlich hier nie erwähnt wird, dass wir uns Beleidigungen oder Androhungen von negativen Bewertungen von Kunden ausgesetzt sind - dann erfolgen Erstattungen innerhalb der gesetzlichen Rückzahlungsfrist (14 Tage ab Widerruf) - aber auch diese Rückzahlungsfristen hat jeder Kunde bei Abgabe seiner Bestellung akzeptiert bzw. bestätigt.

3. Unsere angegebenen Lieferzeiten entsprechen den Lieferzeiten der einzelnen Artikeln - 1 bis 4 Tage bedeutet, dass die Artikel direkt bei uns direkt am Lager sind (entgegen vieler Kritiker hier haben wir einen relativ hohen Warenbestand für unsere Unternehmensgröße), 4 bis 7 Tage oder teileweise andere angegebene Lieferzeiten bedeutet, dass wir den Artikel aktuell nicht am Lager haben, dieser aber bei unseren Lieferanten als verfügbar gekennzeichnet ist - auch das ist deutlich bei jedem Artikel so gekennzeichnet. Bestellen Sie einen Artikel, der zwar am Lager, aber in der von Ihnen gewünschten Menge nicht vorhanden ist, wird auch das Ihnen angezeigt! Auch hier muss wieder eine Bestätigung erfolgen - der Gesamtliefertermin Ihrer Bestellung wird Ihnen ebenfalls NOCHMALS deutlich angezeigt.

4. Alle Pakete, die unser Lager verlassen, werden im 4-Augen-Prinzip verpackt. Kleinstteile werden in Wellpappe eingewickelt. Leider scheint es immer wieder vor zukommen, dass Pakete nicht vollständig ausgepackt werden und diese "Verpackungen" als Müll/Beiwerk entsorgt werden. Es kommt sogar immer wieder vor, dass Käufer bei Combos reklamieren, dass die Rolle nicht dabei war, nur weil wie diese ordentlich an einer der beiden Kartonenden befestigen, um ein unnötiges Verrutschen innerhalb des Paketes zu vermeiden. Somit möchte ich auch dieser Kritik in den meisten Fällen widersprechen.

5. Wir sind an einer gemeinsamen Geschäftsbeziehung interessiert - allerdings sollte das Wort GEMEINSAM im Vordergrund stehen........


----------



## Obelix77 (26. Januar 2022)

Ich muss meinem Vorredner Alfons2000 komplett recht geben.

Retouren werden als Affront aufgenommen. In meinem Fall als frischer Angler und bei den ersten Bestellungen mit Teilretouren wurde ich höfflich per Mail , mit dem netten Satz (Zitat aus der Mail) "Ihnen für Ihre Zukunft alles Gute – aber nicht mehr in unserem Webshop." für den Shop gesperrt.
Bei der  Rückzahlung wird die maximale Rückzahlungsfrist von 14 Tagen voll ausgereizt, auch ohne das man ein schlechtes Wort oder mit negativen Bewertungen gedroht hat.

Dies ist für mich kein Umgang mit Kunden für einen Webshop. Ich kann allen aus meiner Sicht den Shop nur empfehlen wenn keine Retouren durchgeführt werden müssen. Lieferung war Super, der Umgang mit den Kunden absolut nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (26. Januar 2022)

Ist schon merkwürdig, es kommen (fast) nur negative Meldungen von "New Member". Und das sind auch deren einzige Beiträge.


----------



## Nuesse (26. Januar 2022)

Was für Teile schickt ihr denn zurück ?In der Regel weiß man doch was man ins Körbchen wirft.
Ich persönlich würde nie etwas bestellen ,um es nur zu begrabbeln und bei nichtgefallen
zurück schicken .


.


----------



## Obelix77 (26. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist schon merkwürdig, es kommen (fast) nur negative Meldungen von "New Member". Und das sind auch deren einzige Beiträge.


Moin,
vielleicht liegt es auch daran das man neu im Angelleben angekommen ist und schlechte Erfahrungen gerne anderen ersparen möchte.

Ich bin Neuling und kann meine Erfahrungen nur weitergeben. Angelplatz, Tackle-Deals, Camo Tackle , Askari und auch Spoon Fishing kann ich allen empfehlen. 
Nur diesen Anbieten eben nicht. Wie ich feststellen musste nach weiterer Recherche bei TrustPilot bin ich nicht der einzige. Hätte ich vorher dies gesehen, so hätte ich dort nie eingekauft.


Durch die Recherche zum Thema "Angel-discount24.de + Bewertung" bin ich erst auf dieses Forum gestoßen.


----------



## Obelix77 (26. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Was für Teile schickt ihr denn zurück ?In der Regel weiß man doch was man ins Körbchen wirft.
> Ich persönlich würde nie etwas bestellen ,um es nur zu begrabbeln und bei nichtgefallen
> zurück schicken .
> 
> ...


Um es zu begrabbeln bestelle ich mir auch nix. Es ging um Textilen die nicht von der Größe passten, sowie eine Rute die mir nicht gefallen hat.
Dies kann aus meiner Sicht auch mal vorkommen. Weitere Kleinteile würde ich nie zurück senden.


----------



## rippi (26. Januar 2022)

Willkommen im Forum,

ich bin rippi und der beliebteste User hier.


----------



## Nuesse (26. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum,
> 
> ich bin rippi und der beliebteste User hier.


Das kann ich so bestätigen ,auch wenn es eigentlich nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Nuesse (26. Januar 2022)

Obelix77 schrieb:


> Durch die Recherche zum Thema "Angel-discount24.de + Bewertung" bin ich erst auf dieses Forum gestoßen.





			https://www.anglerboard.de/forums/vorstellungen.671/
		


Du kannst ja mal Hallo sagen wenn Du magst.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2022)

mit geht's nur so wie Jack,  mit fehlt der Glaube bei den sich selbst "erklärenden Neulingen"

die meisten Neulinge nutzen Trustpilot  bevor sie etwas bestellen, insbeondere Erstbestellungen auf einem unbekannten Gebiet.
wenn ich weiß , wie der Laden läuft ,gucke ich besten Falls noch neuen Shops nach


----------



## Obelix77 (26. Januar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> mit geht's nur so wie Jack,  mit fehlt der Glaube bei den sich selbst "erklärenden Neulingen"
> 
> die meisten Neulinge nutzen Trustpilot  bevor sie etwas bestellen, insbeondere Erstbestellungen auf einem unbekannten Gebiet.
> wenn ich weiß , wie der Laden läuft ,gucke ich besten Falls noch neuen Shops nach


Kann deinen Glauben nachvollziehen. 

Ich persönlich kann nur das wiedergeben was mir passiert ist und andere davor bewahren, egal ob ich Neuling bin oder nicht. Newbee auf diesem Board bin ich auf jeden Fall das kann ich absolut bestätigen und ist auch nachzulesen.


----------



## magi (26. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum,
> 
> ich bin rippi und der beliebteste User hier.


Okay... aber auf jeden Fall einer der Lustigsten


----------



## yukonjack (26. Januar 2022)

Obelix77 schrieb:


> Moin,
> vielleicht liegt es auch daran das man neu im Angelleben angekommen ist und schlechte Erfahrungen gerne anderen ersparen möchte.
> 
> Ich bin Neuling und kann meine Erfahrungen nur weitergeben. Angelplatz, Tackle-Deals, Camo Tackle , Askari und auch Spoon Fishing kann ich allen empfehlen.
> ...


Dafür kennst du aber schon ne Menge Händler. Aber was soll`s, du wirst auch bei anderen Händlern noch negative Erfahrungen machen, da bin ich mir sicher. Und bedenke, da wo gearbeitet wird, da passieren auch Fehler. Was natürlich zu bemängeln ist, ist der Umgang mit dem Kunden, das sollte sich zum besseren wenden.


----------

